
Google Chrome Market Share - nreece
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4024/4499455073_a729acd621_o.png
======
melling
What's great is that Google is getting everyone upgraded to each new browser.
If only Microsoft could do that with IE, and Mozilla with Firefox.

Too bad Google isn't as effective with Android versions.

